# Black Friday Experences



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its coming...What are your experences with this epic day?

Since I was 12-13 ish, I  usually am the one that babysits the kids or watches the carts on Black Friday.

I also remembering being in elementary school and having the responsibility of watching the cart as everyone divided up and got their stuff. That year my idea of watching the cart was using all the coats as cushions and blankets in order to sleep. My mom came back to the cart expecting my dad and I to be standing around the cart (dad had to check out some kind of electronic device and left me to watch the cart), but all she saw was a cart with the the coats. My dad showed up a couple of second later...."Where's Mel?". Mom went crazy. My big brother ended finding me huddled between the coats, but by then store Mom was demanding that the store go into locked down to look for me.

There was also the year that some lady was so determined to get some piece of merchandise that was out, she actually grabbed it from the cart my aunt's cart when my cousin and I were watching the carts. After that year, I refused to go to shopping with the family on that particular day and just babysit the kids.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't go to the stores.  We are always at my Mom's so we just spend time with her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Comfortable clothes, a tall glass of iced tea and an Internet connection.  

The last time I actually did Black Friday, I hit all the malls at exactly the right time, no traffic, reasonably empty stores and parking spaces up front.  It was a high note on which to retire from the fray.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I refuse to go near a store on Black Friday. My in-laws thrive for that 4:00in the morning shopping to get a good deal. Myself I sit at home with my computer and let mr. UPS man bring it to the door. I have been doing that for a couple years now and I love some of the stuff I have been able to get that I wouldn't normally have been able to.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I stay home.  Hate crowds.  No bargain is worth it.

Years ago when I was working in downtown Chicago, went to Marshall Field's on State St. during my lunch hour on a Black Friday.  As I was coming down an escalator, heard the woman in front of me ask the Andy Frain usher at the bottom if he had seen a little girl.  His reply, "Lady, I've seen a lot of little girls."  

I don't have much Christmas shopping to do.  Starting with the day after Thanksgiving and through about mid January, I try to avoid the shopping centers.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be working  Even if I wasn't I'd stay home and probably read.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to go, always went alone, easier to move around. I don't bother anymore, I'd rather sleep in.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I don't do Black Friday...I hate people, hence the crowds  *


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate crowds. I have the day off. I will sleep late than get some things done around here and do some reading  I never go shoping on Black Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't do it.  Never have.  Shudder.

I see a trend here among Kindle owenrs.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

There is nothing in a real store i cant find on line and usually at a better price.  Every 'real' store has a web site so why get physical?  I do need dog food soon and on wal mart has my brand.  I'll have to venture out late one night before Friday. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We always spend the day at home with the kids (and now grandkids)... Everyone stays in PJs and we munch on leftovers, bake cookies and play board games. Starting with last year, the Wii has been added to our Black Friday celebration! All game playing comes to a halt during the Texas A&M/tu annual football game (that is when Larry goes into his office to sit at the computer and sleep)!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I do most of my shopping online. My daughter's school had a big craft fair this weekend so I went to that. There was lots of nice stuff so I did pick up a few presents. That's about it for me and retail shopping!

L

PS, yes Betsy I am noticing a trend among Kindle owners...which makes me think things will be busy here at the Kindleboards on Friday since no one is going out!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I DON'T do crowds, and my stupid company thinks that the day after Thanksgiving is a good day to end the fiscal year - so I HAVE to work on that day, its required in the accounting department.  That being said, I've found that shopping the next day is nice - there is hardly anyone at the mall, most of the sales are still on, and I never seem to want whatever the big item is that year that everyone else was queueing up for at 5 a.m. on Friday.  Years ago Mom and I used to go early and camp out at the Disney Store for that year's "special" Christmas Disney beanie thing, but it stopped being important.  I think its because I got a life.  

Katiekat


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I went once as the cart watcher.  MY GF had adopted 2 kids and was getting their first Christmas gifts.  I stayed at the end of rows with the cart for her.  It worked out very well.  I say that I do not do crowds, but am quickly reminded by family and friends that I loved working at Churchill Downs on Derby Day.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> PS, yes Betsy I am noticing a trend among Kindle owners...which makes me think things will be busy here at the Kindleboards on Friday since no one is going out!


Yes, it is beginning to look as if kindleholics are by nature not the types who would willingly choose to risk their lives in a frenzied mob of shoppers! Not sure how many of us will be on line this Friday however.....we may be busy stuffing ourselves with leftovers or snuggling up with our kindles in front of the fireplace. Or (sigh) stuck in an airport somewhere on our way home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like shopping.  On line or in person.  I will sometimes go out on the Friday after T'giving but only when I don't have to get anything.  It is rather fun to watch people frazzle.  My son will be home this year and I think he has in mind to look for some things at Best Buy or MicroCenter.  I'll probably go with him.  Most of my purchases are on line or at Craft Fairs.  Though I usually make a Sears run just after new years to pick up some 'suitable for work' clothes and half price.  Pretty much have to try on clothes and shoes -- not had good luck ordering except from a retailer I know already from having tried stuff on.

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be managing a retail store on Black Friday. Just like I have been for the last 8 years. Black Friday at Office Depot doesn't begin to compare to Harry Potter night at B&N.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Sadly, this year I am working Tues, Wed, and Thursday nights. Friday morning all I will want to do is fall into bed and read for a few minutes then sleep the day away.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I choose not to do Black Friday anymore. I start in June and my Christmas shopping is done except for a few things. Pay as I go, I used to use credit cards but decided if I started early I could pay cash. I liked nothing better than Black Friday in my 20's and 30's but I'd rather be Kindling now.  

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be here because I work holidays.  Thursday and Friday are both paid holidays so I'll be makin' double time!  I love holidays!  If i can get one on a Sunday, it 3.5 time!  What day is Christmas on?  hmmm


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never, ever gone shopping on Black Friday.  In fact, I make sure I don't even have to leave the house.  However....this year may be a first.  Matt and I have been wanting a new tv for the new house, but have waited.  So, we're waiting for the ads and may go out if there is a deal good enough.  BUT - that said, I think I'd only do Best Buy as there is one around the corner from my house.  Get up in my pj's, roll over and see what I can get - IF there is something good enough to pull me out.  It gives me a bit of a panic attack thinking about it (I HATE shopping in general), but - if the deal is good enough, I'll be there.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not gone out on black Friday in at least 2 or 3 years.  unless I see something the in the newpaper on Thankgiving for my nephews and nieces at a real good sale price I stay home. I probably get a lot reading done Friday.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing I am finding bizarre is how early they are starting now.... Back when I used to go, the stores opened at 6am.... Now there is an entire mall opening near me at 10pm _Thanksgiving night_.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

A long long time ago, I went to South Coast Plaza on Black Friday. Immediately upon entering the parking lot, I realized it had been a great mistake. It took me 45 minutes to get back out of the parking lot. I vowed "Never again." It is one vow I have never broken.

From now until the end of the year, I try to stay off the roads as much as possible. People are cranky and hostile because of "Giftmas."


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You got that right.  And in a hurry,  driving crazy,  etc. etc. etc.  I live mear the largest shopping mall for hundreds of miles around and I do not go there.  I go way out around to go anywhere.  During all of this holiday traffic I stick close to home.  Luckily I go the other way to church and school where I volunteer.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

my Black Friday... 

1. get xmas lists together
2. turn on 'puter
3. click on Amazon bookmark
4. click on "order"
5. have a cookie and an eggnog
6. get back to Kindling

In the last couple years, we've gotten ALL our gifts through Amazon.  Which is pretty handy, since my entire family except for two ppl also have their birthdays around xmas.  Saves a *ton* of money too.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Love people - hate crowds - don't do "Black Friday". 

Will stay home with my "older folks" and kindle, eat leftovers, kindle, and nap!


----------

